# Walking away from a timeshare



## patsymck (Sep 2, 2010)

I have two timeshare weeks I can't hold on to.  Is there any downside to 
asking the resort to take them back or will they just refuse.

Pat


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 3, 2010)

Have you made an earnest effort to give it away to someone who might like to own it?

There are two places on TUG where you can give away your TS's for free (no charge for the Ads.)  There are other cheap and free sites on the internet, as well.

TUG Marketplace - the only cost is your TUG membership - $15 (List it for $1 and it will automatically go in the Bargain Basement Ads.)

Bargain Deals  - Totally FREE! - just write a simple post with all the pertinent info.  In your post, include the following info.:
-resort name
-unit size
-season owned
-maintenance fee
-current reservations​
To make it more attractive I would:

1) Pay 2010 (and possibly 2011) maintenance fees and don't ask for reimbursement.

2) Pay for the title transfer (you can get a simple professional transfer for about $100)  I've used this licensed document Prep. company and the owner is a Tugger. - Note, this is my personal recommendation, not as a representative of TUG.

3) Reserve a popular holiday week in 2010 or 2011 for the new owner​
Good luck!


----------



## patsymck (Sep 3, 2010)

Thank you for the information, I will try the Tug Marketplace.

Pat


----------



## stevedmatt (Sep 5, 2010)

While Denise's advice is very good, before offering to pay any additional fees in the transfer, inquire at the resort as to if they will just accept the week back. I am in the process of doing this with 1 of my SA weeks that I could not even give away. It was great to me over the years, but with the changes in RCI, it was time to let this one go.


----------



## MuranoJo (Sep 6, 2010)

stevedmatt said:


> While Denise's advice is very good, before offering to pay any additional fees in the transfer, inquire at the resort as to if they will just accept the week back. I am in the process of doing this with 1 of my SA weeks that I could not even give away. It was great to me over the years, but with the changes in RCI, it was time to let this one go.


Please let us know how it goes, Steve.


----------



## mjm1 (Sep 6, 2010)

We also had success in deeding one of our units back to the resort.  They didn't charge us anything and were happy to take it.  They will undoubtedly sell the time to someone.  Like others, we enjoyed the experience, but decided to give it up.  Good luck.


----------



## PaulT (Sep 17, 2010)

Giving your weeks back to the resort is quite easy.  I walked away from my 2 Dikhololo weeks a couple of years ago.  By the time I added up the cost of the maintenance fees, exchange fees and RCI membership ... and the lack of trading power, I found that it was easier and cheaper to just rent a week or two and I got to go where I wanted, when I wanted.

All I did was stop communicating with the resort and didn't pay the m/f's.  They took the weeks back and didn't have to worry about anything.


----------



## Scott Riddle (Sep 17, 2010)

*Dikhololo walk aways*

FYI. Before anyone defaults on any Dikhololo weeks please contact me and I will handle all of the paperwork and throw you a bone ;0)


----------



## patsymck (Sep 28, 2010)

They are 2 bdrm durban sands and I called the resort and they would not take them back.
Pat


----------



## patsymck (Sep 28, 2010)

Paul T, did it affect your credit score?

Pat


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 28, 2010)

patsymck said:


> They are 2 bdrm durban sands and I called the resort and they would not take them back.
> Pat



Please see post #2 - above.


----------



## PaulT (Sep 29, 2010)

patsymck said:


> Paul T, did it affect your credit score?
> 
> Pat


 

No, my credit score wasn't affected.


----------



## ace2000 (Sep 29, 2010)

PaulT said:


> No, my credit score wasn't affected.


 
Paul, lifetime member with only 22 posts? Wow! 

Thank you for sharing this information, especially since you've had a real and personal experience. There's a lot of people on TUG stating that the opposite holds true, and that it will affect your score; so I guess it could potentially depend on the resort. But, your method described here, sure sounds like it would be worth a try.


----------



## PaulT (Sep 29, 2010)

ace2000 said:


> Thank you for sharing this information, especially since you've had a real and personal experience. There's a lot of people on TUG stating that the opposite holds true, and that it will affect your score; so I guess it could potentially depend on the resort. But, your method described here, sure sounds like it would be worth a try.


 
I am sure it is because it was a SA timeshare.  My guess is they don't have a connection to US credit Reporting Agencies.  But the "giveback" doesn't show up on any of my credit reports.

I don't know if the outcome would be different with a US timeshare.  I have no experience with that.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 29, 2010)

ace2000 said:


> Paul, lifetime member with only 22 posts? Wow!



The posts counts from TUG's previous incarnations don't carry over to the current website.


----------



## Kona Lovers (Nov 6, 2010)

PaulT said:


> I am sure it is because it was a SA timeshare.  My guess is they don't have a connection to US credit Reporting Agencies.  But the "giveback" doesn't show up on any of my credit reports.
> 
> I don't know if the outcome would be different with a US timeshare.  I have no experience with that.



I would say it being a SA ts is why nothing happened.  Here they use collection agencies and the foreclosure route.


----------



## MuranoJo (Nov 7, 2010)

Tempting.  But I'd still give it a shot to try to give it away and/or work with some of the SA brokers, unless I was in dire straits.  (At least I could tell myself I tried.)

Two other considerations floating around are:  1.)  I've heard that First Resorts has a record of shutting down their resorts and offering owners a 'new' system or they can opt out; 2.) With the new RCI 'Points Lite' you may be able to combine a few weeks to get something decent (for a special cost of course).


----------

